# Brisket yield



## MUShand (Jul 19, 2012)

I am looking or a way to increase my yield on a brisket.  I loose about 50+% of my brisket when cooking.


----------



## wittdog (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't help with that. It's part of the process.  But you can smoke a chuck roast and do pulled beef.  It's a little more economical. 


Sent from my intergalactic communicator using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Jul 19, 2012)

To increase yield you got to cut back on the fat. Thats why the selects to no rolls are more popular with them who peddles it for a living that are the old fat choice briskets like we like. You increase the yield a bunch too by hand picking as opposed to buying by the case. Never know what you get on that deal..could be like a box of chocolates. Phosphate injection should also help as it tends to make the meat hang onto moisture. Can change up the texture radically. Make it taste like steak.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Aug 17, 2012)

Start with a bigger brisket.


----------



## MUShand (Aug 17, 2012)

True


----------

